# Double barrel truck entries



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Early, by popular demand, this thread is for your entries in the *truck half* of the double barrel contest. Here's a recap of the rules:

Build a truck Any type of truck will do. Flatbed, wrecker, car hauler, garbage truck, whatever, you name it. This project will require you getting your creative juices flowing, and putting your best effort into it. The good thing about this project is you are keeping your truck. This project is designed to inspire you to build what you like building, and thus adding a "premo" truck to your collection. You can build what you run and are familiar with, and put as much effort and parts into it without giving up anything because your truck will be judged by the pictures you submit for the voting after the due date. Your truck stays in your possession forever if you so desire!! The prize for first place is a light up tow truck made by yours truly. If that doesn't inspire you to go all out, I don't know what would! Prizes for 2-4th place will be bodies from my body collection that were donated to me by AlPink and others, so there will be more than one winner! Honestly, everyone who participates is a winner because their entry is theirs to enjoy!!

Your build had to start after 10/12/13. Start posting your truck pictures now! Voting threads will be coming on February 1st. There's still time to put together an entry, so if you haven't started something, get to it!!

Any chassis including scratch built allowed. Must be HO scale. Limited to one entry in each category per person. Winner to be chosen by vote in the voting threads. 1,2,3, GO!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*These pix are grungerockjeep's truck entry...*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm still working on my entry. Things are slow going at my bench... Close enough for a teaser picture though..



I still have a dozen nano LEDs to solder for it. My light bar plans didn't work so well, so I need to special order a pair of strobes for her. Heck I still have to make the circuit board!! I just hope I can meet the deadline.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*my truck*

my truck entry


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

mine, although a Halloween nut, I wanted to stay away from clix for this build.

I wanted to make good on one of those oh so popular green towtrucks thats always missing the rear gate.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is my entry, A Slant bed hauler and race car!





Rob (Chappy)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Did you build that fast looking Buick for me pal?? I don't know what to say

Looking good!! :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL, Aw, come on Joe65.. Everyone knows my grandfather used to call me Joe Joe the Tiger!! Obviously, that Buick is for me!! :lol: They do know that, right? 

That ramp truck is killer too!! There's some great entries in both threads!! I hope even more pop up!! There's still time to get in on the action!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Chappy's entries*

Hey Chappy/Rob, your Red Race duo look Fabulous ! :thumbsup:
FYI- I was originally planning a pair similar to yours when this Theme build was first announced, but later decided not to enter....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool ramp truck!!! Don't believe I've seen that cab used before...Like the Buick accessory too!!! RM


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Since I took a combo pic of the race team I will post that pic . I am a drag racing fan and chose that for my entry. The truck is a resin Joe Furulli 55 Ford Panel truck I painted " Clydeomite Orange" and added custom wheels and white lettered tires. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I was not planning on entering, but what the heck. Been thinking of doing this rig since I finished the Late Model and started the trailer back when this whole contest thing was first discussed. Had a couple ideas for the truck that just did not work, so Wednesday I decided to build this one.

The truck, trailer and trailered car are built to reproduce Charlie's rig circa 1983/84.

The truck is based on a picture of a Charlie's Chips step van I found online. It is scratch built from sheet styrene and mounted on an original AFX Magna Traction 4-Gear chassis. I had to pull the front axle and create a carrier about a 1/2" forward to get the truck length where I wanted it. 

The trailer is scratch built to a pic of Charlie's trailer I found with the exact car I have built. The trailer wheels and tires are off JL T-Jet pull backs. 

The car I have described before elswhere.









It works pretty good down straight track and not too bad on the wider radius turns, but it does not like tight turns at all!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! Some great stuff entered!!! I'm having a little issue with my project. Not a major deal since it's not going to be judged. Seems my blinkie LED source is at a train show this weekend in Mass, and not at their home base in Colo. Just when I finally had the funds to order the needed lights, they decide to take a trip! :freak: They're pretty quick with making custom set ups, so it should be okay. I just hate a deadline and not having everything I need to complete a project!

Keep at it guys!! Voting threads will be posted on the 1st of Feb!! There's still time to get in on the fun!!


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Great stuff! Mine is nowhere close to being done but I can`t blame anyone but myself. It may get to primer and I`ll just call it a rat truck!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

torredcuda said:


> Great stuff! Mine is nowhere close to being done but I can`t blame anyone but myself. It may get to primer and I`ll just call it a rat truck!


Yep torredcuda getting to primmer. I've been there before.

Just remember that flat white paint is your fast drying friend and
can be made glossy with just a dip in Future Floor Covering...

Bob...just have a race car entry, in progress, for this contest as of now...zilla

P.S. Oh man these trucks here are all WAY COOL BUIDS GUYS!! 
It's great to see this many NEW customs all in one spot...slot car Heaven...Yeah!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mini Motor Speedway*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow Johnnyboy your really blowing me away bud. 

Seriously dude, outstanding work. More pics of that truck chassis please.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome Build, John!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You know, a month and a half ago, I thought these contests were doomed!!! Thank you to all who are participating!! I do believe we're going to have a real hard time voting!!!! I know I would!! Every entry is just knocking my socks off!!! :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have re-sized all the pictures that were posted as thumbnails for your viewing pleasure! There's some smoking hot trucks entered!! Kudos to all of youse!! Excellent!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow Johnnyboy your really blowing me away bud.
> 
> Seriously dude, outstanding work. More pics of that truck chassis please.


Joe,
I Bumped my Brass HO Scratch thread. Post 210 on page 14 it starts. 
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW!! There's some really nice customs here!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Team Snap-On...RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Team Snap-On...RM


WOW!!!
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Double wow!!! No... Triple wow!!!I can't get a shine like that on much anything I paint, and especially tricky is red and white! I always end up with a blurry pink paint line!!  Superb entries Randel!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Give the Glastech boys a raise!!!!!

Top shelf as always.


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Here is my entry for the double barrel build truck / wrecker.
The cab is a Tyco train piggy back truck and trailor, the wrecker bed is hand made out of styrene and the boom is from an AJ'S wrecker.
Too bad my decals wont be in in time for judging, oh well


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool stuff guys!

The time & money got away from me this winter, so no builds from me this time. There's always next year


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Seeing all these nice builds make me think I should have taken ALOT longer on mine.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

*My little pick up truck*

Here is my entry for the trucks. It started life out as a resin cast I did of a hot wheel. After cutting the roof off, I used the top for the top of the pick up bed, remade the rear window, added a custom spoiler and a new rear bumper. The chassis tucks into the rear of the bumper. The t-jet chassis truck hole has been modified to match the other axle holes. this allowed me to achieve the stance I was looking for. After primer and metallic red paint, here is the finished product. Enjoy:wave:
[/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Well here is my 11th hour entree. It's a die cast plastic cab with a scratch built bed, stacks from another die cast, wheels from another die cast, winch/boom/lights from a matchbox and a scratch built tool box under the boom. It's sprayed with testors turquoise acrylic and sports a 9 tooth pinion and a torque arm for towing power.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*big truck*

modular Cab Over Shadow Truck entry









it's a Tanker


it's a Tow Truck


it's a Semi Car Hauler


http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/double bubble contest 012614

and could be so much more


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

*Blue by you*


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Heres my entry.. Its an AFX late 70s Chevy pickup converted to run a t-jet chassis....Hope you like it...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

All,
Great Contest, thanks for your voting, WOW can`t believe I Took 1st in Car & 2nd in Truck amazing I was Honored to be in a contest with all my favorite builders here on HT. My inspiration was winning Chappys Chassis. Thanks for Great Prize Rob.
And thanks to all who participated
SJJ


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for having the contest, it was fun. I can't believe how poor all the voter's taste are...lol


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats to Hilltop and SideJob for there first place finishes! It was a lot of fun and more exciting than the Super Bowl, to follow the voting this weekend. Thanks to SCM for hosting the contest.

Chappy


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Great contest. It was cool to see all the neat stuff everyone has done. Congrats to the winners


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I couldn't pick a favorite. On the car side kcl, Jim Kelsey, clydeomite, Greg W, and Hilltop were all right at the top for my picks. I would have been hard pressed to pick one.

The trucks would have also been tough finding just one winner on my own. Gear Head, that Freightliner Wrecker rocks!! I could easily see that towing a MEV Blem around. Back in my towing days, there were 5 garages on rotation with the local PD. One shop didn't have a light duty wrecker, and every call had a massive truck wrecker sent out. The same praise goes out to Greg W. and his Dodge wrecker. I've been meaning to do something like that (only for about 4 years!! ) but never snagged one of those TYCO cabovers. SJJ's flatbed is a brass marvel!! Is that real wood in the bed? WOW!! Team Mad Marsupial's step van and racing trailer is astounding!! So is honda's garbage truck! I would have been totally lost picking even a few for a vote.

A huge thank you to all who participated!! I will gladly put another one of these together, and hopefully we'll have an even bigger showing next time! I think maybe during the summer months, when we'll have warmer weather. One of the biggest problems I had was the bitter cold, making it impossible for me to work. 

Car competition winners:

1st place sidejobjon 16 votes
2nd place Hilltop 8 votes
3rd place kcl 7 votes
4th place Greg W. 6 votes


Truck competition winners:

1st place Hilltop 14 votes
2nd place sidejobjon 11 votes
3rd place grungerockjeep 8 votes
4th place Mad Marsupial 7 votes

I'll need PMs from all of you guys with your mailing address (except Hilltop, 'cause everyone knows where he lives!! :lol: ) It may take a week to get your prizes in the mail. I need to finish the Wrecker, and finish and sell the 55 chevy I have on the sidelines to pay for the shipping. 

Again, a huge thank you to all who participated!!!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the props on the build. I've been putting some miles on it and it's holding up well.


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Thank you SCM for doing what you did. I have been wanted to do these builds for a long time. Your contest and a dead line was a great kick in the rear to GET R DONE !!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm glad it worked for you Greg!! Now that you're warmed up, keep at it!! The main reason for the contest was to get us guys focused on more constructive things, and away from the problems we were dealing with at the time on the boards. I would have liked to see more participation, but that would have only made voting even harder!! Next time I'll try to make it easier by allowing multiple choice votes. I'll have to try it out first to see how it works though. No more double barrel things though. Something simple, and maybe not base the voting on the most perfect, but maybe the most unique. I don't know. I have at least 3 months to dream something up.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Want to throw out my thanks also. Was not sure I wanted to actually post my builds, but the whole idea got me to finally build something I had wanted to do for years. In the end I rushed it and I wish I'd allowed more time, but I enjoyed doing the truck build as much as anything I've done for a long, long time!

I also really enjoyed seeing some of the "kitbashing" and true individualism of some of the more original entries. There were several that had me really spending time enjoying the pictures and the "out of the box" ideas brought to fruition by the builders.

Bravo to all who entered and thanks for sharing your passion for this little obsession we call Slot Cars.

Jeff
Team Mad Marsupial

p.s. You all got me planning a couple more truck builds to push my imagination a bit farther.


----------

